# 3 of 7 last week



## El Pescador II (Aug 11, 2011)

Jumped seven last week working 4 inch soft plastics just beneath the surface. I sure hope the weather cooperates so we can have more opportunities in the next few months!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Nice work! Those are solid fish for that lighter tackle.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go. 

That's a fun size to catch-as if the bigger ones are not fun also.


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice fish! Where did you catch them? Looks calm where you were.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Keep 'em in the water as much as possible. Nice fish though. Good job. Looks like you've got them figured out wherever you are.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Last time I brought one in the boat for pictures in 1988, it crapped everywhere and then couldn't be revived...sank out of sight. We keep those puppies in the water, for pictures...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tom Gibson will tell you that after they would hang the record fishes in Africa and then the locals would cut them open, their insides were all torn away from the lining of their guts. There must be a big difference between jumping and hanging. ???


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

wtg.. i was on the chase last sat and went 0/4. hard to find the here.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

What happened to the fish in the 2nd picture?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Biologists say holding a big fish by the head like that can result in popping a neck vertebrae, not too good when releasing fish. One more reason why fishing magazines mostly refrain from big "released" fish posed in the boat, especially tarpon, sailfish and goliath grouper. Looks like somebody found some great tarpon action, however.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Tarponchaser said:


> What happened to the fish in the 2nd picture?


That fish looks to be a goner.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like it was beat all over with a tire iron....


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

First and last post...

Congrats man

Hey are you running that ibis out there?


----------



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

*passive aggressive men..............*

i love it...you guys are classic............if you think they mishandled these poons, let them know otherwise put on a lid on it...............congrats on a few nice fish!

tight lines.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Pescador II

Sorry you got such a rough welcome to the blog. There is probably not a tree hugger in the bunch but lots of tarpon huggers.

We view tarpon as a highly prized trophy of which there are not enough of and we want to protect and multiply the speices.

Great fish and great pictures. I think this was your first entry on the blog. Hopefully you now know how to better handle the fish and will continue to share your stories and pictures.

TC


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

what a great catch!!!


----------

